# Rose plays tug of war!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## RosemaryBunny (Sep 13, 2014)

She was victorious!!! Haha such a sweet little one, she was fighting for her paper


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Too cute!! Good way to end(/begin) the week


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

Awww :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yay Rose! You beat the cloth monster.

She's adorable.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks. She definitely has her moments :grin:


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

That's great, I had a good laugh at that lol:grin::lol:


----------



## hedgielover224 (Feb 16, 2015)

Ohy goodness! That is the most adorable thing ever! I love when hedgehogs play tug of war! My little one likes to tug on my father's socks.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Zomg! How did I miss this? YEA!!!!
It's so nice to know Gabe isn't the only one.


----------

